
Walking Alone: On Digital Minimalism - newest
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/walking-alone-on-digital-minimalism/#!
======
stuart78
From user alancontreras in the article's comment section: " 'Merton also
wrote, in a letter to Czeslaw Milosz, "I have never seen TV, that is never
watched it. Once when I did happen to pass in front of a set I saw the
commercial that was on: two little figures were dancing around worshipping a
roll of toilet paper, chanting a hymn in its honor. I think this is symbolic
enough, isn’t it?”'

------
lone_haxx0r
I've effectively separated myself from social media. Since 2017 I don't have
Twitter, Facebook or any "traditional" social media.

The only times I ever think of my smartphone are when I actually need to send
a message to someone. I don't always find it instantly, sometimes I forget it
in another room, in my backpack. etc.

I have only two digital vices: Youtube and Hacker News.

I don't even know why I watch Youtube, it feels like I've already watched
every video worth watching. My favorite channels are Vsauce, 3Blue1Brown,
austin mccconnel, exurb1a, live Overflow, Tom Scott but they don't upload as
often as I would like (would I?).

As for Hacker news, it feels like part of my identity now. I probably send
like 300 HTTP requests a day to this site. I'm kind of obsessed with it.

~~~
rchaud
Same here. Was a heavy user of Instagram until 2017, when I'd finally had
enough of the endless product placement, brain-dead memes and half-nudity
everywhere.

There was a time when social media was about regular people, but the second
they became "sponsored", the content switched to mostly native advertising.

Never used Twitter, as it was obvious from day 1 that it was designed to be
broadcast channel for brands and people desperately trying to be their own
brand.

------
Sophistifunk
I just love that this book on digital minimalism is unavailable for me to
purchase in digital format, because I'm Australian.

I bet I can find a torrent for it in 2 minutes, if I can be fucked looking.

~~~
sudhirj
Maybe take a walk to your nearest bookshop, buy it with a face to face
conversation and read it in a quiet outdoors spot?

~~~
ascii_only
So he should engage in somewhat anti-minimalism behavior to read book about
digital minimalism?

~~~
coldtea
Actually that would be a very digital-minimalism behavior. Minimal digital,
and more analog...

~~~
Sophistifunk
Digital minimalism to me is using the minimum viable digital footprint as part
of minimising my meatspace footprint. Which I am admittedly terrible at. But I
still think it's a good idea :) I <3 My Kindle tho, I prefer my fiction as
audio and non-fiction on ebook. My dead tree library is mostly out-of-print
computing / programming texts from the 60s-80s.

